# Neil Hill Yoda 3 Training System... Popular in the UK?



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

Over here in the states we have pretty much no information on making a full Y3T training system. I hear its gaining a lot of popularity in the UK.

Anyone using this system?

Any links or discussion for more info?

Looking forward to trying it but I cant figure out how to make the whole system... I just find bits and pieces of information!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

tbh mate, as far as I know the situation is the same over here.

I think he's covering most of the training principles in next months MD though..

Having said that, fairplay to him - this is what people pay him for at the end of the day. Must get frustrating when people put time into developing training systems for it to get put all over the net.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

All I know is that the pre contest training involves lots of volume


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys, anyone else?

And ah24, I see your point. but at the same time making his system popular is the only way people will come to him.

I hope the new MD has more info!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest volume training is gaining more popularity over in the UK at the moment for good reason as it works Neils Y3T training is another take on it......i have no doubt neils training works but just like Haney's FST-7 style of training there is no one way....


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

is there any more information on this?


----------

